# Those who crew BAILED, get hooked up!



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

This thresd is to help others who for one reason or another, have lost a crew member to work, the wife or lesser reason, or those who have permission to go but wanna get on board with other captains. 

I don't wanna sound like I 'm holding everyones hands, but I don't want guys staying home because of a fear of being left at the dock. There are a few who need rides and a few who have rides that need crews. 

Lets see if I got this right. You guys can Pm each other or myself to make sure we all get on the mighty Joe on sat and sun.
! No threat's brother bailed so he needs a crew, or would like to go with another captain too!
2.steelheads crew has also found better things to do so he is looking for a crew!
3. MWTROLL2, one of my captain friends who is taking Stien, and stump on sunday may be looking for at least one guy for sat , and a whole crew for mon.
4.Mich Buckmaster is looking for a ride on sat.

will continue.....


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Clay might need a ride for Saturday.
Are we meeting at Shamrock on Saturday morning?
If we are, we can figure it out then

Erik, will be solo in the Am on Saturday as well.


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

the v buliten is bitin me so I hafta keep these short. Sun looks more organized but steelhead will be in the same shape as sat, stelmon will be IN THE VACINITY, so we can all try and get him aboard, Mechanical head needs a crew for both sat and sun, or would love to go with another captain and share expenses , he doesn't mind either way.Sounds like he has a killer ride though! I will also have another captain freind there with a spot open for a crew member. He will be there on mon also. Thats the best I have

If anyone of these guys wants to put themselves in a slot for a crew memeber or captain, time is getting short so post soon and lets get these little problems worked out so we don't leave anyone out,  

Also , any last minute members wanna get aboard a crew, this is the time to see what can happen. I will post later for the very last time around 8 pm.


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

I planned on fishing monday too!!!


----------

